# Has anyone heard of this breeder?



## PrettyPoodle (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone heard of Abounding poodle in GA? 
I can't find much information elsewhere. Help!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have not heard of them. Their web site looks good. I like the emphasis on health testing. I also like that they show. Are you looking at the current litter? Valentino is the stud and he looks great. I wonder who the bitch is?


----------



## PrettyPoodle (Aug 29, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I have not heard of them. Their web site looks good. I like the emphasis on health testing. I also like that they show. Are you looking at the current litter? Valentino is the stud and he looks great. I wonder who the bitch is?


Hi CT Girl,

Thanks for the reply.Yes they do have a very nice website. However, my concerns is that I have never heard of them before. If everyone has had any personal experience with this breeder would be very helpful. Buying puppy over internet really needs to take extra cautiousness. I have never thought I would spend so much time finding my dream puppy. But as many people in the forum said, it is worth it because we are gonna spend the next 13-15 years with them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would go to a dog show and ask the poodle people. I was surprised to find out all the poodle people knew my Maryland breeder especially because the show I attended was in Massachusetts. I don't know where you are located but try to visit the breeder if at all possible.


----------

